# Two new additions



## littleginsu (Sep 11, 2014)

Introducing Mojave (top) and Sahara (bottom).


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats -- and ogh so cute! Everyone will be jealous of your rescue.


----------



## ascott (Sep 11, 2014)

Great names and lovely torts....


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you both! I will try to get better photos tonight. Mojave has glands on its chin (I am pretty sure that's what they are) while Sahara does not.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 12, 2014)

I was told they are probably about 4-5 years, I will get their weights and measurements tonight.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2014)

Woohoo, congrats.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2014)

So how big are they in reality then?


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 12, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> So how big are they in reality then?



Sahara is 4.5 inches and 260 grams.
Mojave is 4.0 inches and 208 grams.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 12, 2014)

YAY!!! They're gorgeous! And I love their names!


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## motero (Sep 12, 2014)

Good job. They're beauties.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's a couple closer shots. I could not get them to stand still and the were very interested in the camera.

Mojave














Sahara


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beauties they are


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 13, 2014)

Congrats on your new tortoises!! How exciting


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks! Do all borrowing type tortoises have ridiculously long arms? I have a boxie and red foot, so never really seen a burrowing tortoise.. But these guys wingspan is as wide as they are long.. Lol


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 13, 2014)

Ridiculously cute!!! I want one!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Ridiculously cute!!! I want one!
> 
> 
> May
> ...



Move to AZ, LOL!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 13, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Move to AZ, LOL!!


Trust me, I'd do it in a heartbeat! I want to move somewhere warmer. AZ seems like the place for me. And I want to build an earth ship. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## leutseym (Sep 13, 2014)

They are beautiful! Congratulations! Don't think anyone would want to move to Arizona with this crazy heat! It's not just a "warmer" state, it's down right HOT! Usually from April - November at 100 + degrees, no wonder our tortoises here burrow!!! I think they are smarter than us humans that live here...if we could just burrow too...hmmm...


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 14, 2014)

leutseym said:


> They are beautiful! Congratulations! Don't think anyone would want to move to Arizona with this crazy heat! It's not just a "warmer" state, it's down right HOT! Usually from April - November at 100 + degrees, no wonder our tortoises here burrow!!! I think they are smarter than us humans that live here...if we could just burrow too...hmmm...



Not where I live... We are about 20-30 degrees cooler than Phoenix. It's been in the low 80s during the day and low 60s during the night, the past couple of days... LOL.


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Do all borrowing type tortoises have ridiculously long arms? I have a boxie and red foot, so never really seen a burrowing tortoise.. But these guys wingspan is as wide as they are long.. Lol



All these years, and you know I never noticed that. I never really compared.

DTs are great torts. You will love them. So much personality.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Sep 14, 2014)

Very cool, congrats!

Wow you say they’re 4-5 years old. I don’t remember how old mine was when I adopted him, but I was thinking he was younger. Now that I see yours, I think maybe mine was a lot older because I think mine was a lot bigger than yours when I got him. I’ll have to find his paper work to see how old he was. I've been telling everybody that I thought he about 10 years old now.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 14, 2014)

Well Johnny, it was just their guess and they could also be just small for their age or even a different subspecies... There no telling!


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally caught Mojave chowing down!! Mojave (left), Sahara (right)


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 17, 2014)

They're so beautiful!!! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## christinaland128 (Sep 17, 2014)

Aaah! I love them! Too cute!


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you both. After I snapped the photos, I moved Sahara over to the second pile of spring mix so they could eat in peace. Both chowed down on their respective piles. Just hope the harmony lasts for another month or so, until I can get the second enclosure set up.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Sep 17, 2014)

Very cool! thanks for posting the photos


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 21, 2014)

Only been a little over a week, I will get their weights tomorrow. Both are eating, basking, exploring and sleeping a lot. They both sleep in separate hides and very rarely even bother to pay each other any mind. I have been watching them both very closely, and no one appears to be afraid to eat, sleep or bask. Both are extremely out going and just do their own thing.

I did catch them staring at each other today, Sahara is the one in the hide, Mojave was basking and then suddenly he moved in for a closure look. After about a minute, Sahara exited the hide to go graze and Mojave walked over to the other hide and took a nap.

Here are some photos.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 25, 2014)

Had these lovelies for about two weeks and today's weights are:

Sahara 280gm
Mojave 235gm

Both gained 20gm or more, soon Mojave will be the same size as Sahara!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 26, 2014)

Great progress!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 1, 2014)

Mojave







Sahara







Any idea what sex they are or is it still too early?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 1, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Mojave
> View attachment 98172
> 
> View attachment 98173
> ...


Cute little critters... I would love to answer your question, but I don't know how


----------



## ascott (Oct 1, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Mojave
> View attachment 98172
> 
> View attachment 98173
> ...



Way too early....technically....however, my gut tells me you have two males....they will eventually confirm that for you... They are absolutely gorgeous....I love the size of the head to body ratio---little big heads...beautiful...


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you, ascott. I will be getting them separate enclosures soon, knock on wood, they are currently not causing problems for each other.


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 19, 2014)

Sahara: 292gm
Mojave: 250gm


----------



## verda (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats on your new torts, they are both so pretty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 20, 2014)

littleginsu, Is it a particularly slow growing species? My red foot seems close to that size at less than a year. My 3-4 year old is as big as a womans shoe. (Not mine..size14) I'm wondering if my redfooteds are supersizing because of the climate and food? Or are they faster growers, period. I know that they also have shorter life spans at 35ish years.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 20, 2014)

~ They are beautiful!


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 29, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> littleginsu, Is it a particularly slow growing species? My red foot seems close to that size at less than a year. My 3-4 year old is as big as a womans shoe. (Not mine..size14) I'm wondering if my redfooteds are supersizing because of the climate and food? Or are they faster growers, period. I know that they also have shorter life spans at 35ish years.


I actually do not know, sorry. These are my first desert tortoises. I am thinking, perhaps, they were not well taken care of by their previous owners, which might be why they are not very big and growing slowly. But honestly, that's just me guessing.


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 4, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> I actually do not know, sorry. These are my first desert tortoises. I am thinking, perhaps, they were not well taken care of by their previous owners, which might be why they are not very big and growing slowly. But honestly, that's just me guessing.


Cute little guys/girls! I'm interested in what you find out about their growth rate as my little desert tort seems to be on the small side and I'd like to know if he's on track developmentally.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for the late Congrats to your new torts. They look so cute.


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 12, 2015)

I know it's been a while, just wanted to update the thread with current weights.

Sahara: 590 grams
Mojave: 564 grams

They have more than doubled their weight in 10 months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 13, 2015)

Photos please!
They're doing well and I know from experience the Sahara's getting bigger.


----------

